# What do you think about being vegan?



## Gregriii (Jan 15, 2015)

ewe


----------



## Mariah (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd do it but I really like milk. Almond milk isn't my thing. What's up with you typing that face all the time?


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 15, 2015)

I couldn't do it because I love REAL cheese way too much. More power to you if you can. It's getting easier to have a Vegan diet... I see more and more vegan places/options popping up all over the place in my city.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 15, 2015)

I get it and everything and I always try to stay up to day on the best local food joints that have the best vegan options solely in the event that a cute girl I may take out on a date is vegan but all in all that sort of diet just isn't for me.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 15, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> I get it and everything and I always try to stay up to day on the best local food joints that have the best vegan options solely in the event that a cute girl I may take out on a date is vegan but all in all that sort of diet just isn't for me.



Quit being such a thoughtful, nice person. Geeze.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 15, 2015)

But I don't think I could handle being vegan.
I love meat too much


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 15, 2015)

I used to be a vegan, I liked it a lot but I dropped too low in weight and got too pale. I didn't get enough protein, this was like 3 years ago. 

I'm now trying to go vegetarian again by weaning myself off of meat, I don't even like it too much but my favorite food is buffalo chicken so.. :/ I'm trying, im really against the meat production industries.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I love meat too much



We know.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd like to try eating less meat and animal-made products but I'm not sure that I could be vegan for the rest of my life. There are good substitutes for meat and dairy (it seems like there have been huge improvements with cheese substitutes!) but I don't know that I'd have the willpower to commit to it! :x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> I used to be a vegan, I liked it a lot but I dropped too low in weight and got too pale. I didn't get enough protein, this was like 3 years ago.
> 
> I'm now trying to go vegetarian again by weaning myself off of meat, I don't even like it too much but my favorite food is buffalo chicken so.. :/ I'm trying, im really against the meat production industries.



I'm against it too, but I guess the guilt is not stronger than my love for pepperoni and bacon ;w;


----------



## lazuli (Jan 15, 2015)

i cant not eat meat
also i thought that 'ewe' face with just you saying ew lmao


----------



## xxsilver (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm going to back to a Vegan lifestyle. I just cannot stand meat anymore, even the smell of it makes me feel sick. I don't drink cows milks, only Almond and Coconut, and prefer veggies, fruits and pasta based dishes to anything meat. I guess it's easier for some but not others.
It's not for everyone but it's a lifestyle that I cannot wait to get back into ^^ 

If you know someone who has decided to go Vegan or Vege, supporting them is the best thing. I've been queried and mocked for the decision, but I just laughed at them!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 15, 2015)

I support vegans, but I could never do it myself. I love cheese too much, and I don't think I could give up meat.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 15, 2015)

Some vegan dishes, particularly desserts, are pretty good. It's hard to believe they aren't vegan. I support vegans and vegetarians, and I think I would do it at some point just to see if I could. I don't like the hoity-toity attitude some vegans have though, thinking they're better than you for not eating meat.


----------



## epona (Jan 15, 2015)

i was a vegan for about a year, maybe a little more
it was difficult but it was the best i've ever felt, and if you're committed there are loads of benefits 
obviously it's not for everybody but at the end of the day it boils down to personal choice, it's a lot more commitment and effort than vegetarianism though, and you won't necessarily lose weight which is why i hate when people do it as a fad diet


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 15, 2015)

I support the idea in the sense that I don't really give a damn what other people do "as long as you're not hurting anyone else", but it's not really for me.
I recognize that I'm an omnivore that requires a balance of both plant-matter and animals in my diet, and I just love a good, bloody steak. <3

I'm allergic to milk, so I've made some vegan dishes and I've definitely had more than a few when we go out to restaurants in order to avoid dairy, and a lot of them really aren't that bad.
But cow. And chicken. And venison. I can't live without them. 

And, as others have said, I can't stand the people that think they're _holier than thou_ for having a different diet than you. That's stupid.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 15, 2015)

i say do it! but make sure to eat lots of beans of rice to nourish your body with. They, together, have the essential amino acids


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 15, 2015)

I could never be a vegan myself but I always try to support people that are, one of my friends at work is vegan so I made vegan mincepies for her for Christmas (this recipe but I used less ingredients: http://mincepierecipes.com/vegan ), it was more vegan pastry with normal mincemeat though  She loved them, I was a bit meh about them though :/


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2015)

Gabby said:


> Some vegan dishes, particularly desserts, are pretty good. It's hard to believe they aren't vegan. I support vegans and vegetarians, and I think I would do it at some point just to see if I could. I don't like the hoity-toity attitude some vegans have though, thinking they're better than you for not eating meat.



how do you know someone's vegan? they'll tell you

sorry i had to.

Yeah I could never do it. Like I enjoy eating what I want too much


----------



## Nyxia (Jan 15, 2015)

Sure go for it.
I could never handle the absence of chicken, salami, pepperoni, sausages.. Pretty much meat in general.  They're too darn tasty.  But if you're more game for it then it can't hurt you as long as you eat the right substitutes.  Also good if you're opposed to the 'cruel' process of meat farming as it is widely deemed.  I've never been to a meat farm so I don't know if they are as cruel as people make them out to be.  Anyway, make sure it's for you whatever you decide.  No point in living without something that you enjoy to impress someone.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 15, 2015)

Ahri said:


> I used to be a vegan, I liked it a lot but I dropped too low in weight and got too pale. I didn't get enough protein, this was like 3 years ago.
> 
> I'm now trying to go vegetarian again by weaning myself off of meat, I don't even like it too much but my favorite food is buffalo chicken so.. :/ I'm trying, im really against the meat production industries.


Same...poor tortured pigs/cows/chickens.   

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah I don't care what other people do eating wise............eat people sure but your a half zombie


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

well I could live on coffee so...


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't agree with it. I could never go vegan/vegetarian anyway due to health issues.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

I know I could never be a vegan myself, but I really respect those who can happily be vegan and take it seriously. I know I need to be healthier as a college student (and as I eat my microwave mac n cheese) but I don't think I could ever go as far as vegan. I love milk, cheese, yogurt, ice cream, and all kinds of dairy. I could probably do vegetarian, though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't mind vegans, but I couldn't be one or a vegetarian. I like meat and dairy too much.
My science teacher actually said that she can push vegetarians and vegans very far because they're so skinny...


----------



## Paramore (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been vegan for about 8 months. I feel okay. I honestly love meat but those damn PETA videos tug at my conscience.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 15, 2015)

I couldn't care less about the tortured animals. I just hate the taste. I haven't had any meat since last March.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 15, 2015)

Tortured animals?

Talk to any food animal vet, those animals are treated with love and care, and in the end, they're euthanized as humanely as possible. They don't feel a thing. 

The funny thing about production animals is that they produce better when they're treated better. A sick cow ain't gonna give you milk. :v



Paramore said:


> I honestly love meat but those damn PETA videos tug at my conscience.



Too bad PETA hurt more animals than they save.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 15, 2015)

To each his own, I love meat, however i do need to eat more vegetables.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 15, 2015)

On a personal level, I love meat but I hate how many hormones are in what we eat.  I'd be okay cutting meat out of my diet.  Now I don't agree pushing it on cats/dogs.  They /need/ protein to survive.  And basically, that's why I eat meat, too.  It isn't necessarily /meat/ that humans need, it's the protein.  So as long as they have an alternative to get proper nutrients, I don't see any problems with being vegan.  I could never do it myself...I really like steak.


----------



## VanillaBean (Jan 15, 2015)

I really respect people that have the self discipline to become vegan. I used to be a vegetarian and it was a really educational and humbling experience for me. Ultimately for my health (lack of iron, calcium, etc) I had to go back to an omnivorous diet. I used to really want to go vegan and I might try to incorporate one or two days a week where I only eat plant-based meals someday.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm okay with them as long as they don't force their animals/kids to become vegan.


----------



## Tao (Jan 15, 2015)

I wouldn't go Vegan. Trying to get all the same 'nutrients' and stuff as just having a 'normal' diet sounds like way too much effort when I could just slap a steak in the oven (plus, I wouldn't get to eat that steak). I would end up being malnourished and sickly because I don't want to/don't see why I should have to put in extra effort when I could just eat some chicken. 

I also love meat too much. I haven't come across any of these 'vegan' options that are as good as the real thing. They're just bland impostors that taste funny.

Not to mention the fact that humans are built to eat animals and animal products. That sort of gets rid of any reason 'not' to eat animals for me. To me it would be like spending money on an ultra powerful PC just to use facebook and watch youtube videos.

In my experience it also costs to much to eat like this as well, not to mention the added hassle of having to check literally everything to make sure it's not been in contact with an animal before. Again, I would rather just eat an animal.




Ethically I don't care either. It's a food chain and we just happen to be at the top of it. 

I don't see why people are against using our superior intelligence and ability to use advanced tools...It's kind of the reason we have these things in the first place, only to ignore that and spend more effort trying not to use this to our advantage.
It feels like spending money on a powerful PC to use it only for facebook and Youtube.

People say "I bet you wouldn't eat the animal if you had to kill it"...Well...No, I probably wouldn't. It would be hard to eat Mr.Squabbles (I named the metaphorical pig 'Mr.Squabbles') after I had given it a name and rubbed it's head, which are two things  I would likely do as soon as I met the animal.
But this is why I pay people to do it for me, yet another bonus of being a human that other animals would do if they had the concept of exchanging one thing for a service.





I don't care if people are vegan though. It's their decision. 
I only care if it's those people who decide they're going to judge me for enjoying meat, or seem to be doing it solely so they feel like they have moral highground above everybody else.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 16, 2015)

I wouldn't do it. I like meat too much. Though I tend to be picky about meat I wouldn't want to stop eating it altogether. Not to mention cheese and milk and ect.

I don't give two flying craps if someone is vegan. I just hate it when they act all "holier-than-thou" about it, like others have said.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a friend who is vegetarian (not vegan - he still eats dairy, such as cheese). His wife and kids aren't though. He doesn't seem to have a problem if meat touches stuff, oddly. Like one time at work we got Subway platters and he picked the meat off and just basically ate a cheese and veggies sandwich. 

I personally couldn't be vegan. I like meat and cheese. I like veggies and fruits a lot too though.


----------



## Dewy (Jan 16, 2015)

I really don't like the taste of most meats so I avoid eating meat in general tbh. However that's led to me not getting enough protein and having to force myself to eat meat and dairy more often :/

So I wouldn't mind being vegan if it weren't for how difficult and expensive it can be. And being somewhat irresponsible and lazy, I probably wouldn't be able to make proper meals and take care of myself. xD Love fruit though, so if a fruititarian was a real thing where it was possible to live off of only fruit I would be all about that. How can i make that work

I hate when anybody looks down on another person's diet choices and health lifestyle though. Unless it's cannibalism, people should be able to eat however they want without being criticized about it (unless the criticism's by their doctors because you should probably listen to doctoral advice since they know what they doin). 
Just accept all the omnivores and carnivores and herbivores in your life


----------



## xxsilver (Jan 16, 2015)

Being a Vegetarian or a Vegan is not at all expensive compared to what one may spend while purchasing meats, fish etc. When I was vegetarian we saved a lot of money on our two weekly shop because we were only buying meat for one person. There are so many different types of foods a vegan/vege can cook and eat, it's all about going there and finding it for yourself 

I always found myself a lot healthier when I was a vegetarian - didn't feel sluggish, tired, had a lot more energy etc. It was all because I incorporated more vegetables and healthier foods into my diet because I simply wanted more. I even was having a green smoothie once a day, when I went back to eating meat I never wanted that!

Our bodies may be designed to eat meats, although if you look back through time we mostly scavenged the earth for plant based produce because we couldn't always hunt land animals, but how food based animals are treated and with what they are injected with (the amount of antibiotics and growth hormones disgusts me), makes me feel physically sick so is the top most reason I do not want to eat meat. I've not always been a keen meateater so it's a lifestyle I'm happy with. 

It's always down to what you believe in and what you want to eat. No one should ever push that choice onto you because that is  plain right wrong but everyone should accept everyone for who they are and what they believe in.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2015)

I think it's hard and too much work. I like real meat and real cheese. Plus, the prices of vegan food here are outrageous. Every vegan/vegetarian I know has some health problems due to their diet choice. I know it can be done right, but it just seems like too much work. Kudos to anyone who can do it properly. 

I think that eating a healthy diet with a wide variety of foods is the best for me. 

But what ticks me off most is the elitist attitude a lot of vegans/vegetarians seem to have. Not all do it but a large majority I've seen. I wish they would stop. ;_______;


----------



## P.K. (Jan 16, 2015)

I love meat too much to go vegan or vegetarian but I still do my best to maintain a healthy diet that.

It really takes a lot of hard work and willpower to go vegan and I commend those who managed to accomplish it.
Though I really do not like those vegans who are elitist jerks about it and force their views onto others. Those people need to understand that some people (and animals) have conditions or situations where they are not made for the vegan lifestyle.


----------



## Mairen (Jan 16, 2015)

As with anything else,  I feel that people should live how they want or do what they want as long as it's not bringing harm unto others. Do not force others to adhere to your own personal life choices, do not shame others for making other decisions than you, and do not force animals to try to survive on such a diet just because you want to yourself. That's animal abuse and you'd deserve to have them taken away from you in that case.


----------



## meo (Jan 16, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> ewe


Id have to give up honey...and I just...nope.
But I support others if that's what they want.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 16, 2015)

Is pizza counted as an animal? If not, I'm good to go vegan.

I was a vegatarian for a few years but slowly introduced meat back into my diet. Its not an issue of aniaml cruelty just a personal preferance. I mean, in nature the lions hyenas and zebras don't hold hands and hug each other. They have to eat each other to survive. I do agree that farm raised animals could be treated better though.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 16, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Is pizza counted as an animal? If not, I'm good to go vegan.
> 
> I was a vegatarian for a few years but slowly introduced meat back into my diet. Its not an issue of aniaml cruelty just a personal preferance. I mean, in nature the lions hyenas and zebras don't hold hands and hug each other. They have to eat each other to survive. I do agree that farm raised animals could be treated better though.



Veganism is not eating anything from an animal, not just the animal itself. You can't eat pizza because cheese is from an animal.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 16, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Veganism is not eating anything from an animal, not just the animal itself. You can't eat pizza because cheese is from an animal.



You could just pick the cheese off.

Or order it without cheese.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 16, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> You could just pick the cheese off.
> 
> Or order it without cheese.



Or get vegan cheese. I think they were just talking about pizza in general.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 16, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Or get vegan cheese. I think they were just talking about pizza in general.



....I don't think I want to know what Vegan Cheese is, but I suppose that would also be an acceptable answer, haha

Being allergic to milk, I usually just peel off my cheese and give it to my boyfriend, or order it without entirely, so those were my go-to responses.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't like changing my diet so I can't participate. I wouldn't anyways because I like milk and cheese. I support anyone who chooses to do so


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 16, 2015)

Animals are too tasty for me to let go of consuming them, though I can't eat anything that still looks too much like what it was.
See: fish with their heads still attached. 

My stance on any kind of life choice like this one is this:
As long as no one's forcing it on me, and they're not hurting anyone with their choice, they can do whatever they want.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not too crazy about meat, but I'm not against eating it. It just grosses me out. I love my yogurt, cheese, and milk way too much to ever become vegan.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I used to take care of these kids who's parents where vegan. They would give me a lot of tofu products to feed them. They were especially against eating pig. One day, I ordered me a pizza. The oldest child started crying because there was pepperoni on it. He kept asking me "whyyyyyyyy are you eating pig? in this really winey annoying voice. That made me laugh. However,  I never fed the children anything that the parents didn't approve of. I respected thier diet choices.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 17, 2015)

As long as people don't try to guilt trip me into going vegan, I couldn't care less. If you expect me to respect your dietary choices, then expect me to demand the same. 

Anyways, I couldn't do it. I love fish too much.


----------



## nammie (Jan 17, 2015)

I love meat too much to go vegan but it's a lifestyle choice for some ppl and I respect that.

vegans who also force their cats/dogs to go vegan are just... ugh tho
like if you want a vegan pet buy a hamster or something then??


----------



## Isabella (Jan 17, 2015)

i tried but i find it difficult to give up cheese/eggs. i felt like i was depriving myself of protein mostly, or like calcium. you'd basically be going into a mostly veg or fruit diet, or grains/beans etc. all pure foods. you'd also lose a lot of weight if you're not 100% committed to it, one of the biggest problems is lack of nutrition going from meat eater to vegetarian to vegan. it's recommended you do a ton of research, probably go to a nutritionist or doctor, or supplement yourself with multivitamins or shakes that replenish those vitamins missing from your diet.
i was vegetarian for almost 2 years. at first i started with cutting out all meats except fish to get used to it for a few weeks or so, then i gave up fish eventually. pescatarian is a thing apparently, but eh wasn't a big fan of fish anyway. 
i hate milk by itself. cheese or ice cream would be the only exception to that. but then again frozen yogurt tastes way better.
i do like meat(chicken only, sometimes turkey), it's hard to cut it out completely since so many recipes are centered on it. requires a ton of self-control.
being vegetarian is actually cheaper, contrary to popular belief  meat does cost a lot these days. you also get exposed to so many more unique cuisines or recipes. it's all about learning new recipes that are healthy and actually easy to cook too.
those who say "i can't live without meat" should try some more exotic recipes ~ so many delicious things out there to try and cook & it's fun imo. 
if you have health issues its understandable though. but do know that there are other ways to replace meat from animals to get your required proteins.


----------



## xxsilver (Jan 17, 2015)

The only thing I like is my cheese and that would be hard to give up. I don't drink cows milk, I don't eat eggs, I hardly eat yogurts and Icecream isn't something I want. My other issue would be chocolate but you can buy dairy free chocolate. There are plenty of recipes out there and if research is done, one can be very satisfied with what they find and what ends up on their plate. For instance, you cam freeze bananas and blend them down to create a healthier frozen yogurt. Just add other flavours (frozen berries for a fruity experience, strawberries, vanilla etc) and you have a very tasty, healthy and dairy free dessert. Cows milk these days is full of 'bit's I'd never even want in my body. But again it's down to personal choice ^^

I experiment a lot with my food and create new and fun ideas. I drink smoothies very regularly - stop during the winter because it can be too cold - but enjoy them the other months. Creating frozen and semi-frozen desserts using bananas is super fun and easy. It's a great way to cool down in the summer months and my daughter loves them ^^

One reason why Vegans/Vegetarians and some Meat eaters put their pets onto a Vegan diet is that cat and dog food, especially the cheaper brands, contain awful meat based ingredients and that is *NOT *suitable for anyone to consume. We wouldn't consume it because it isn't suitable for us so why give it to our pets? We cannot always trust the pet food industry because it is, once again, a group of companies that care only for what is in their pockets and so create food that is not even suitable! Research has been done and other animals, from what it says on the tin, has been found in the animals food - deceased cats, dogs etc. It's a disgusting and should be stopped!

Cats and dogs who are fed dry food, especially the cheaper brands, are more or less on a Vegan diet because hardly any meat content is found in the biscuit! Normally it's such a small amount with additives to create the smell. So you say you'll never feed your pet a Vegan/Vege diet yet you could possibly be doing so with the dry kibble you are using. It's all about reading ingredient labels and understanding what is in their food to give your pet the best. 

I'd never put my Cat onto a vegan diet but I do strive to give him the best. He is on a full wet diet - food that contains high meat content from better sources (rabbits, turkey, chicken etc) and he also eats raw a few times a week (chicken and turkey pieces). 

The food industry is going down hill with more short cuts being made than ever before. It's horrible to think about it because we put that food into our mouths and believe it's good for us. We do not see behind the closed doors and we do not see what is going on. It's a very sad fact of life and sadly it's the reason why so many people are turning back to a plant based diet. 

I am in no way writing this to cause arguments. I am in no way forcing a Vegetarian or Vegan lifestyle onto any of you but just expressing my views on the topic. It is, at the end of the day all down to personal choice


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 17, 2015)

I wish I was a vegan/vegetarian.


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 17, 2015)

It's a valid lifestyle choice but I'm pretty sure I'd drop dead from malnutrition within the week. My diet revolves around meat and dairy.

But I have a zero tolerance policy for people who force vegan diets on their pets, especially cats. That is straight up abuse.


----------



## xxsilver (Jan 17, 2015)

But it the pet food industry was ten times better and created foods that were decent and passed human food standards, then they probably wouldn't and continue to feed their pet their meat diet. I'd never class it as abuse, abuse is a harsh word for someone who is trying to protect their pet from the nasty ingredients typically found in pet food ... we protect ourselves so why not ours pets?

I'd never do it but we have to accept other peoples decisions to do so. We can't stop what people believe in and what they do to protect their pets from the dangers of manmade foods


----------



## Marii (Jan 17, 2015)

meat and dairy lover right here. no shame. have tried; could not last longer than two weeks. maybe in the future when i'll be the one buying food for myself, i could give it another try, just as a way to train myself to like different kinds of foods, but at this point, i've stopped caring about what goes on in the meat industry, and what i eat...and a lot of things in general ?\_(ツ)_/?

ditto@comments about elitist vegans/vegetarians. and also, people who do it to seem cool/unique/different/interesting/etc. i have a cousin who basically goes around calling herself a vegan, yet still eats meat and animal products. so basically lying about it so that other people will think she's cool. teenage insecurity at its finest ?\_(ツ)_/? ?\_(ツ)_/? ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 17, 2015)

xxsilver said:


> But it the pet food industry was ten times better and created foods that were decent and passed human food standards, then they probably wouldn't and continue to feed their pet their meat diet. I'd never class it as abuse, abuse is a harsh word for someone who is trying to protect their pet from the nasty ingredients typically found in pet food ... we protect ourselves so why not ours pets?
> 
> I'd never do it but we have to accept other peoples decisions to do so. We can't stop what people believe in and what they do to protect their pets from the dangers of manmade foods



The problem is that most carnivorous animals aren't made to survive on vegan diets, and it has the potential to kill them.  Dogs and cats can survive on vegan/vegetarian diets for short term periods, but in the long term it is beyond detrimental to their health. I get that they want to protect their pets, but there are plenty of decent pet foods out there, and if they care that much, they can just get meat from a local supplier they trust and cook it for them themselves. Feeding a carnivore a strictly vegan diet will eventually lead to malnutrition, and Idk about you but to me that is abuse.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm really trying to go vegetarian / vegan. I've been getting super into buddhist philosophies, and the farther I go down that road, the more guilt I have any time I eat meat.

My father, however, who's paid for my food and shelter and schooling and stuff for my entire upbringing, is the vice president of a very successful Chicago meat company.

So ... there's that.


----------



## xxsilver (Jan 17, 2015)

Aryxia said:


> The problem is that most carnivorous animals aren't made to survive on vegan diets, and it has the potential to kill them. While Dogs and cats can survive on vegan/vegetarian diets for short term periods, but in the long term it is beyond detrimental to their health. I get that they want to protect their pets, but there are plenty of decent pet foods out there, and if they care that much, they can just get meat from a local supplier they trust and cook it for them themselves. Feeding a carnivore a strictly vegan diet will eventually lead to malnutrition, and Idk about you but to me that is abuse.



My opinion is solely from others who have stressed their reasons why. I understand your point of view and I fully understand the need for dogs and cats, especially cats, to survive on a meat based diet. I would never put my cat on such a diet, he thrives on meat, and so he is on a wet and raw (raw as treats) based diet. My post beforehand was expressing those opinions, not my own and should not be taken as such!


----------



## carlaeleni (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't eat any meat and I use almond milk for pretty much everything. I do try to avoid other dairy products but chocolate is pretty hard to let go of haha! Eventually I would like to be vegan, maybe after I've been vegetarian for a while longer.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 17, 2015)

I love meat too much to go vegan/vegetarian, but I commend those with the willpower to go through with it.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 17, 2015)

Javocado said:


> But I don't think I could handle being vegan.
> I love meat too much



Dang it, you stole my joke! Also Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Cory (Jan 17, 2015)

It kills you from the inside, you need meat to live long (and prosper)


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm a lactose intolerant vegetarian so I'm already 3 quarters of the way there. 

I'm not at all against the idea of humans eating other animals, it's just the way meat is manufactured these days is just !!!! the worst. It's horrible for the animals and horrible for the environment. My digestive system doesn't like red meat so I stopped eating that before I even went full-vegetarian. Veggie meat usually has a wider variety of nutrients in it than regular meat. For any Canadians here, Harvey's has the_ best _veggie burgers, they get 21 thumbs up from me

Regular almond milk is meh but chocolate almond milk is *the shiz* it is 16 times better than regular chocolate milk. I'm not completely devoid of the lactase enzyme, so I can still have cheese on stuff (thank the heavens), I just can't drink full glasses of milk or a dairy-heavy meal/dessert without discomfort. I have tried vegan cheese and it just doesn't cut it for me. But soy milk and almond milk have way more nutrients and less fat than regular milk, so they're a good way to get nutrients if you're vegetarian even if you're not full-vegan.

To go vegetarian healthily, you can't just stop eating meat. You have to make sure you're getting enough protein and iron other ways. And it's not that hard. I only made a few changes to my diet after taking out meat (such as drinking almond milk, and eating veggie meat every so often), and the next time I had my blood tested, my iron levels were "fantastic". There are plenty of ways to get the nutrients and calories you need on vegetarian and vegan diets. You just have to put some thought into what you're eating instead of just subtracting meat.


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been Vegan for 7 months (and vegetarian for 5 years) and it's the most positive change in my life. Humans don't need meat to live, and the way that we kill animals for a snack is horrible. I'd like to lessen my negative impact on the environment as much as I can by not supporting the industries that do this.
However I'm never going to ever ever force vegan/vegetarianism onto my pets, they aren't like humans and need meat. But I do try to educate other people on going vegan/vegetarian at least.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 17, 2015)

Dangerous.
A lot of vegan-friendly/alternative foods contain harmful chemicals. (I did an investigative study on veganism whilst I studied home economics) 

avoid stuff like quorn and soya products

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeymoo said:


> I've been Vegan for 7 months (and vegetarian for 5 years) and it's the most positive change in my life. Humans don't need meat to live, and the way that we kill animals for a snack is horrible. I'd like to lessen my negative impact on the environment as much as I can by not supporting the industries that do this.
> However I'm never going to ever ever force vegan/vegetarianism onto my pets, they aren't like humans and need meat. But I do try to educate other people on going vegan/vegetarian at least.



erm
Humans do need meat/animal products to live, hence why vegans are supposed to take vitamin b12 (cobalamin) supplements, as its only obtainable source is from animals yo

however, since a large number of people who decide to become vegans without doing any research on the vegan lifestyle do not know of B12, it has been widely fortified into many popular breakfast cereals.

so just imagine when you're tucking into your frosties, you're actually consuming a vitamin that derives from an animal source.

- - - Post Merge - - -



carlaeleni said:


> I don't eat any meat and I use almond milk for pretty much everything. I do try to avoid other dairy products but chocolate is pretty hard to let go of haha! Eventually I would like to be vegan, maybe after I've been vegetarian for a while longer.



Y'know, only consuming a non-dairy alternative milk religiously is quite dangerous. recently there have been links to cancer from soya-milk, almond milk etc etc. I mean, nature intends for us to only consume milk whilst we are young, as when we get older our body stops producing the lactase needed to break down lactose.

You're probably not interested in lactase, but I'll share something with you

thousands of years ago when man-kind immigrated to the colder-parts of the world (Europe), they started herding cattle and consuming more and more dairy products. simultaneously, other humans migrated to the southern parts of the world (Asia) and discovered the rice plant. As time went on, these humans eventually learned how to hone their art of rice/milk making. 

This is why European people have more tolerance to milk, in comparison to Asian people, since European people were making and consuming dairy products, the Asian were doing the same with rice. Europeans have more natural lactase, whilst Asian people have very little.

For the lactose-intolerant, there are lactase tablets which you can take that will allow you to consume and digest dairy products, though it would only be temporary.

- - - Post Merge - - -

im such a nerd about veganism


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 17, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Dangerous.
> A lot of vegan-friendly/alternative foods contain harmful chemicals. (I did an investigative study on veganism whilst I studied home economics)
> 
> avoid stuff like quorn and soya products



At first I was like "what" because I have a couple of vegan friends who basically make everything they eat from raw ingredients (they're not raw-diet vegans, but they make and eat just about everything from scratch). But do you mean like simulated meat and cheese? I'd be interested to read up on that if you can provide links.

Also quinoa is perhaps an ethical no-no. http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/jan/16/vegans-stomach-unpalatable-truth-quinoa


----------



## xxsilver (Jan 17, 2015)

Animals *do not* produce the vitamin B12. It is created and taken from microorganisms that live within the soil and *lives* inside the animal which gives the impression of the animal creating it. The animals tissue stores the B12 which becomes synthesized and finally passed onto the human during consumption. It is a common mistake for people to believe that it is created by animals. 

If you think about it, if the vitamin B12 is created by microorganisms within the soil, rooted vegetables will contain it. The skin of such rooted plants especially! Vegetarians and Vegans can get their B12 from other sources, as mentioned, and should never worry about such deficiency. Research should always be done and it is one of the major downfalls of those trying to change or improve their diets. 

Whether you eat meat or not, you should always put research into your diet to ensure you are eating the very best you can.  

Almond and Coconut milk is by far the yummiest I have ever tasted, Coconut being my favourite ^^


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 17, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> At first I was like "what" because I have a couple of vegan friends who basically make everything they eat from raw ingredients (they're not raw-diet vegans, but they make and eat just about everything from scratch). But do you mean like simulated meat and cheese? I'd be interested to read up on that if you can provide links.
> 
> Also quinoa is perhaps an ethical no-no. http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/jan/16/vegans-stomach-unpalatable-truth-quinoa



Meat analogues, yes. 
Although most meat analogues are based off of Mycoprotein, just think of the number of chemicals, stabilisers, preservatives, flavourings which are added to enhance the aesthetic character of the food. There's quite a lot on the internet regarding how bad meat analogues are, so you shouldn't have any trouble finding a few reports/articles regarding this. Here's one I found (I haven't read this thoroughly: http://www.blisstree.com/2011/03/30...stitutes-may-be-unhealthier-than-actual-meat/ )


----------



## Dewy (Jan 17, 2015)

Yoo I found a nice website for vegans. It helps you figure out how to get the proper amounts of B12, calcium, protein, and other things vegans might be lacking.
If anyone out there is interested, here's a link. xD

I really respect those vegans who can manage to stay healthy and do veganism the right way. Like...this seems really hard. I would be terrible at this lolol


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 17, 2015)

xxsilver said:


> Animals *do not* produce the vitamin B12. It is created and taken from microorganisms that live within the soil and *lives* inside the animal which gives the impression of the animal creating it. The animals tissue stores the B12 which becomes synthesized and finally passed onto the human during consumption. It is a common mistake for people to believe that it is created by animals.
> 
> If you think about it, if the vitamin B12 is created by microorganisms within the soil, rooted vegetables will contain it. The skin of such rooted plants especially! Vegetarians and Vegans can get their B12 from other sources, as mentioned, and should never worry about such deficiency. Research should always be done and it is one of the major downfalls of those trying to change or improve their diets.
> 
> ...



I know. Hence why I didn't say that it "comes from animals". I said that it derives from animal sources.

No, it doesn't work like that. There would be B12 in the soil surrounding the rooted vegetable, but it isn't capable of absorbing the bacteria and synthesising it. There are very few non-animal sources of B12, and most of these non-animal sources do not offer biologically-active vitamin B12, whilst animal sources do.

B12 can be fortified into some foods, however this doesn't count as a true source as B12, as the vitamin is added in supplement form.

Vitamin B12 is one of the hardest to obtain vitamins for vegans. You should definitely worry about whether you are constituting it into your diet, and if not then you should be aware of the consequences of V12 deficiency 



Spoiler



http://www.pharmacytimes.com/public...3/Vitamin-B12-Deficiency-Serious-Consequences



I love milk, and I'm 100% against animal cruelty. I wish that every dairy farmer would worship their cattle, but they don't, and it's 100% beyond my power to make a change on this so I just consume milk so that the cow's efforts aren't in vain

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dewy said:


> Yoo I found a nice website for vegans. It helps you figure out how to get the proper amounts of B12, calcium, protein, and other things vegans might be lacking.
> If anyone out there is interested, here's a link. xD
> 
> I really respect those vegans who can manage to stay healthy and do veganism the right way. Like...this seems really hard. I would be terrible at this lolol



There used to be a teacher at my school who's a vegan, and I interviewed her for my case study whilst she was pregnant and she was taking a handful of supplements almost every day. Some people I spoke to said that she was being irresponsible by resuming her vegan lifestyle whilst pregnant, as they thought it may affect the developing foetus inside of her.

Obviously it didn't, as she wasn't stupid and knew exactly what to eat as she had been living a healthy vegan lifestyle for many years behind of her pregnancy.


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 17, 2015)

I could never do that because I love meat so much.


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 18, 2015)

you know what i'm just gonna be mature and pretend nothing was said....


----------



## Marii (Jan 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I love milk, and I'm 100% against animal cruelty. I wish that every dairy farmer would worship their cattle, but they don't, and it's 100% beyond my power to make a change on this so I just consume milk so that the cow's efforts aren't in vain



wouldn't say that it's beyond your power 
for what my opinion's worth, you've got a good head on your shoulders, from what i can tell, and i'm sure you could make a difference if you chose to do so, haha


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 18, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> you know what i'm just gonna be mature and pretend nothing was said....



why would replying to somebody deem you immature?


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 18, 2015)

I support people who make the choice to be vegan. It's a big lifestyle change. I've tried doing it before, but it's pretty difficult.. especially because where I live there aren't a lot of stores that sell vegan-friendly foods. I might try it again at some point. It has a lot of health benefits that intrigue me.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

I think it's awesome to those who can do it. I personally like meat too much and i wouldn't be able to give that up. I'm not huge on dairy products at all though (milk makes my stomach upset)  so i take a vitamin D pill every day for bone strength.


----------



## david bowie (Jan 18, 2015)

Been vegan for nine months now. Don't crave any animal products. 

The only drawback has been intense guilt-dreams where I'm eating meat for some reason. Then I wake up and feel much better and get on with my life.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 18, 2015)

I think it's a really good idea if you love animals and are ready to show that! I'm thinking about it, but I don't buy from supermarkets ect. I live in the countryside and buy m milk and eggs off a local farmer who we know is good to the animals. I'm a vegetarian now and the one thing I hate is when someone buys meat and doesn't eat it. I personally find that wasteful


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't mind as long as someone's not this hardcore animal rights person.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 18, 2015)

Being vegan is extremely bad for the health.
You'd need to take supplement for several vitamins. 
For instance, Vitamin A is found in fish liver, milk, butter and eggs. A deficiency of that vitamin will cause night blidness, dryness in the skin, development and growth delay, lesions in cornea, and digestive and respiratory apparatus. But that's for one vitamin!
Being Vegetarian is okay, but being vegan is very bad for the health.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2015)

I didn't realize vegan and vegetarian were two different things.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 18, 2015)

I could never do it, but kudos to those that can. It worries me when people choose this lifestyle and don't understand what supplements and things they should be taking though. 

A friend of mine is a vegetarian, she went vegan for a while and basically just ate junk food all the time. She got quite sick, because she didn't take it seriously or look after herself. So I definitely think you should know what you are getting into, but if you can cut animal products out of your diet and manage a healthy lifestyle, I think it's great. c:


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2015)

Well I would like to go vegan but it seems pretty d*** hard. The main reason I'd like to go vegan is to put an ever-so-small dent in the wallets of unethical big-time factory-farmers! It may be but a ripple, but ripples can lead to waves.

...

..Well, in case, it's more for my conscience sake anyways!


----------



## Clever Bear (Jan 18, 2015)

[size=-2]I think it's a personal choice with both pros and cons. On the pro side, you're being conscience of the animal products you consume and their byproducts, but on the con side you're not really doing anything to support the local ranchers/apiculturists who make a living raising/keeping livestock/bees. On the pro side, you're also not supporting those same people who inhumanely mass breed said animals for the sake of slaughter and keep them in tight spaces, unsanitary living arrangements and force-feed them antibiotics to keep diseases low. Con side, the human body wasn't exactly meant to be strictly on a vegan diet. We're omnivores, but we're also hunters. When we couldn't catch our food, naturally we foraged but as soon as we got better tools and smarter with tracking, meat was a huge staple in our diet. 

Idk, I'm all for supporting local farms who treat their animals right. I don't really eat a lot of meat to being with, but I do love me some honey and eggs.[/size] [size=-3]Not together though, ew..[/size]


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 18, 2015)

I think its a great idea, being vegan!



Just not for me.....


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I didn't realize vegan and vegetarian were two different things.



Vegetarian means cutting out meat.

Vegan is cutting out all animal products, including dairy and eggs.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't think I'd be very healthy...
I mean, as much as I support veganism, the fact that vitamins such as B12, calcium, and iron would practically be missing from my diet would be problematic to my health.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 19, 2015)

As long as you take supplements for the vast amount of things you aren't going to be getting by not eating certain things and aren't trying to shove any beliefs you may have related to it then I don't see the harm in it.


For me personally, no. Most of my favorite foods have meat in them.


----------



## kassie (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't think I could do it, I really love cheese.


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 19, 2015)

i'm not on the top of the food chain just to eat vegetables. 
I could never be a vegan, I feel sorry for those people lol.
I do agree animals should be treated by farms, but i'm not going to change my eating habits and go vegan/Vegetarian.
But changing your way of eating isn't going to do much since the majority of us  in all honestly don't give a ****. If we really did care we would do something about it


----------



## Isabella (Jan 19, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> i'm not on the top of the food chain just to eat vegetables.
> I could never be a vegan, I feel sorry for those people lol.
> I do agree animals should be treated by farms, but i'm not going to change my eating habits and go vegan/Vegetarian.
> But changing your way of eating isn't going to do much since the majority of us  in all honestly don't give a ****. If we really did care we would do something about it



you feel sorry for people who decide to make healthier choices in their life? lol
sad that your post is so real but yeah, most people don't care and it sucks. what a world we live in. nobody gives a **** about anything anymore.


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 19, 2015)

Isabella said:


> you feel sorry for people who decide to make healthier choices in their life? lol
> sad that your post is so real but yeah, most people don't care and it sucks. what a world we live in. nobody gives a **** about anything anymore.



You say "healthier" 
I thinks that a bit of a lie, I know lots of vegans/ vegetarians that are eat food worse than me =/, just because you're vegan/ veggie doesnt mean you have a healthier lifestyle.
To be healthy doesnt limit yourself to not eating meat/ not eating animal products in general.
You can be healthy while still eating what you want just limit yourself to smaller portions, and make smarter choices, bake over fried, water over soda, they are lots of ways to be healthy. 
being vegan is a bit sad in my opinion, I dont want to have to take supplements when I could just eat the real thing =/
I wont tell them to change your lifestyle but in return I expect them to not to try to convert me,tell me sad stories about farm animals, or boost about being a vegan, because in all reality I don't give a flying F, I like to eat my juicy burgers, you eat your salads It wont bother me


----------



## Bassy (Jan 19, 2015)

Isabella said:


> you feel sorry for people who decide to make healthier choices in their life? lol
> sad that your post is so real but yeah, most people don't care and it sucks. what a world we live in. nobody gives a **** about anything anymore.



Is actually not true. A growing group of people is starting to care. I'm a vegetarian and almost anytime I tell someone that I don't eat meat people tell me they eat less and less meat themselves. 

I think if something seperates us from animals it is that we have the choice, to do one way or another. Blindly following wherever your appetite leads you is not much different from animal behaviour in my opinion. On top of that there's a ton of vegetarians/vegans who prove that a human body does not require meat. I've seen some really healthy vegans who'd make you spontaniously change lifestyle because they look so healthy. 

It's true that a vegetarian lifestyle still allows for a ton of junk foods. Personally one of my main reasons to become a vegetarian was for my health (also spiritual underlying reasons). Another part of it was that I love animals and I rather live with them and love them then that I eat them.

However, I'm not bothered by people eating meat; everyone should do what they prefer.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

tbh if I start feeling too bad for eating animals I will start feeling bad for eating plants as well. I guess I just try to do my bit by not supporting caged eggs things like that etc


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 19, 2015)

If I really wanted to I could take the dairy out of my life, since [REDACTED]. But I don't think I could go without meat.


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> tbh if I start feeling too bad for eating animals I will start feeling bad for eating plants as well. I guess I just try to do my bit by not supporting caged eggs things like that etc


If you want, get yourself a chicken and get your own eggs
give or take depending some chickens will produce an egg every day, or 2 also where you live can factor because during the winter they will produce less. I have friends who do this it saves them money and well chickens are so cheap to buy like 5c cheap


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 19, 2015)

Lassy said:


> Being vegan is extremely bad for the health.
> You'd need to take supplement for several vitamins.
> For instance, Vitamin A is found in fish liver, milk, butter and eggs. A deficiency of that vitamin will cause night blidness, dryness in the skin, development and growth delay, lesions in cornea, and digestive and respiratory apparatus. But that's for one vitamin!
> Being Vegetarian is okay, but being vegan is very bad for the health.



Vitamin A is present in a lot of vegetables. As I said before, Vitamin B12 is the only one that you need to pay _close_ attention to.


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 19, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> If I really wanted to I could take the dairy out of my life, since my body has some difficulty digesting (is that the word?) lactose. But I don't think I could go without meat.


If I believe correctly, as you get older your body starst to lose the enzyme  to break down lactose, I dont drink milk because i'm becoming more and more not being able to handle it and well my muscles twitch, its so odd !


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> tbh if I start feeling too bad for eating animals I will start feeling bad for eating plants as well. I guess I just try to do my bit by not supporting caged eggs things like that etc



or just make sure that the things you do buy come from sources that have free-ranged and battery-free animals

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nidalee said:


> If I believe correctly, as you get older your body starst to lose the enzyme  to break down lactose, I dont drink milk because i'm becoming more and more not being able to handle it and well my muscles twitch, its so odd !



It all mostly depends on where you're from, a lot of elderly in Asian countries avoid dairy products because they don't have enough lactase in their body to break lactose down, whilst thousands of elderly in the UK regularly consume dairy products and have no problem digesting latose


----------



## Bassy (Jan 19, 2015)

The biggest problem, I think, is not respecting the animals. I think it's ok to eat meat from animals that have lead a loving life with people that realize and respect the fact that they take the life of an animal in order to provide for theirs. 

Being born however in fear, in small cages and then living the rest of your life in that same small cage without being to move and being fed all kinds of garbage in order to make you fat just to be slaughtered in a traumatic way is not the way we should be treating the animal kingdom. Treating our human counterparts this way would be called cruel, horrid and unimaginable, yet we treat animals this way. 

Trust your gut in this. It's so obvious that cruelty shouldn't exist in any part of life.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 19, 2015)

I like meat and cheese. However, I don't care what other people do and don't eat. It's none of my business.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 19, 2015)

Reading through this thread I do wonder if ounces of smug are on the vegan list of approved ingredients. 

As much as I oppose animal abuse, the thought a vegan lifestyle is enough to prevent it is quite absurd. 

Animals still get abused and killed for a multitude of other reasons from which vegans do profit. 
Think about medical testing, uses of animal skin, hair, etc in sideproducts like clothing, clearing minefields, etc.  

Animal products also can be found in plastic bags, tires, musical instruments, toothpaste, shampoo, etc.

So by being bald, I also am entitled to some smugness, since I barely use shampoo. 

Not that I want to take anything away of people consciencely going vegan to give something back to the world, I applaud that. But I don`t applaud judgement of others.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 19, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Reading through this thread I do wonder if ounces of smug are on the vegan list of approved ingredients.
> 
> As much as I oppose animal abuse, the thought a vegan lifestyle is enough to prevent it is quite absurd.
> 
> ...



The general premise that we follow is that as a result of breathing you're taking away that oxygen for animals, which results in you abusing animals.

You're contributing towards battery farming just by breathing

(but on a serious note, I agree 100% with what you're saying. We prosper by bringing neglect to other living things. Welcome to earth, guys.)


----------



## Isabella (Jan 22, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> You say "healthier"
> I thinks that a bit of a lie, I know lots of vegans/ vegetarians that are eat food worse than me =/, just because you're vegan/ veggie doesnt mean you have a healthier lifestyle.
> To be healthy doesnt limit yourself to not eating meat/ not eating animal products in general.
> You can be healthy while still eating what you want just limit yourself to smaller portions, and make smarter choices, bake over fried, water over soda, they are lots of ways to be healthy.
> ...



yeah I see what you mean, it is perfectly capable to be unhealthy and still be vegan/vegetarian. But when you think of it, even if you do choose to eat meat and consume dairy products you could help a lot if you choose local foods that were raised with care and all that. They get treated well so in turn that makes for a healthier animal to later be eaten, which could even benefit your health too. it's all up to you though. 



Bassy said:


> The biggest problem, I think, is not respecting the animals. I think it's ok to eat meat from animals that have lead a loving life with people that realize and respect the fact that they take the life of an animal in order to provide for theirs.
> 
> Being born however in fear, in small cages and then living the rest of your life in that same small cage without being to move and being fed all kinds of garbage in order to make you fat just to be slaughtered in a traumatic way is not the way we should be treating the animal kingdom. Treating our human counterparts this way would be called cruel, horrid and unimaginable, yet we treat animals this way.
> 
> Trust your gut in this. It's so obvious that cruelty shouldn't exist in any part of life.



I agree with this a lot.


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 22, 2015)

A good friend of mine is vegan, and I've known other vegans (and sooo many vegetarians, too) and it seems like a really hard lifestyle change. Like I kinda respect people who can change their diet so much for their beliefs, or for whatever reason they choose to go vegan. I've eaten some vegan food, and it's pretty good, besides cheese.

Of course, that's with the stipulation that they don't tell me what I'm eating is wrong. I respect your diet, you respect mine, and we're good.

And the other stipulation that no one ever, EVER makes their meat-eating pets eat vegan. That's just completely wrong and unhealthy.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 22, 2015)

No. I couldn't because my body is having troubles  already and not having protein would make it like 5 x worse..also I just cant not eat meat. Or icecream. That's my whole diet right there. Good for you if you can do it, but i would probably faint all the time. I used to be 11 and weigh 52 pounds, but now I'm 12 and 68 pounds.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 22, 2015)

Not interested. I love everything that vegans don't eat.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 22, 2015)

Isabella said:


> yeah I see what you mean, it is perfectly capable to be unhealthy and still be vegan/vegetarian. But when you think of it, even if you do choose to eat meat and consume dairy products you could help a lot if you choose local foods that were raised with care and all that. They get treated well so in turn that makes for a healthier animal to later be eaten, which could even benefit your health too. it's all up to you though.



Page after page, and this "issue" gets brought up as if large farms don't treat their animals well??

You can't believe everything that PETA says. 


Frankly I'd rather take from a large farm that gets proper food animal vets to deworm their animals. I don't want to get one of the few pigs that in the US that still actually carries Trichinella.



(ciel) said:


> And the other stipulation that no one ever, EVER makes their meat-eating pets eat vegan. That's just completely wrong and unhealthy.



+1.

It should be considered animal abuse to treat a carnivore like it's an herbivore.

If you can't "handle" the fact that your cat/dog/ferret/etc. needs a meat-based diet in order to survive, get a rabbit. Or a plushie, since you're clearly not capable of properly caring for another living being.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Page after page, and this "issue" gets brought up as if large farms don't treat their animals well??
> 
> You can't believe everything that PETA says. View attachment 81668
> 
> ...



This right here. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have pets...


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 23, 2015)

Do what you want. But don't shame people for eating meat. And don't shame people for being vegan. 

Just respect each other. That's all I have to say about it.


----------



## Verotten (Jan 23, 2015)

I was raised by two vegetarians, one of whom was more extreme than the other (went on to veganism and then a veg/fruit only diet... no idea what he's up to now) but it just isn't for me really. 
I mean I don't buy/eat a lot of meat anyway, my other half doesn't like it and we can't afford it, but I like to keep my options open anyway.

I am quite conscious about WHERE my meat (and eggs) come from. Worked at a vet clinic which serviced farms, sheep/cattle/deer etc are all treated fine. The worst bit for them is the trip to and wait at the slaughterhouse, but a vet told me that they seem to mostly be oblivious to what's going on. A home kill is best for the animals, but that's normally an expensive buy or is done to your own animals. I'm too quick to bond with any of my animals to have em killed. xD;

Ultimately a farmer invests a lot in his animals and wants to gain as much from them; in most cases (chickens being a solid example of not) this means raising them as healthily and well as possible.
Chickens and pigs don't always have a pleasant time though, being kept confined, so I make a point of buying free range when it comes to those products.

Totally get what people mean about the hoity toity attitude, I have a few times been treated like an ignorant brute for not choosing to lock meat out of my diet. Definitely riles me up, especially having been raised by veges/vegans yet chosen not to be one (not ignorant of the lifestyle!) and as someone who is still conscious of animal welfare. Also advocate for everyone respecting everyone's choices.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, being vegan is fine...i mean, you are making a better choice for the animals, but, the arent really going to not kill Bessie because 1 person became vegan. If a lot of people become vegan, than Bessie and her buddies will probably be spared.
&#55357;&#56859;


----------



## penguins (Jan 23, 2015)

i don't care what u eat just please don't attempt to preach vegan stuff to me


----------

